# Can't Push When Not Running



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

So my sister-in-law has an MTD snowblower, not sure of the age or model. It runs and blows snow fine, but she is unable to push it around when it's not running. She lives a long way from me, so I Facetimed her yesterday and walked her through some experiments:


tried to push the machine, and verified she is not depressing either handlebar lever (she isn't)
push the lever to engage the drive clutch, and see if it feels any different to push with it engaged vs. not engaged (it didn't)
remove the spark plug lead, pull the recoil starter, and see if the unit moves (it didn't)
use a stick to spin the impeller (it spun freely)
depress the auger clutch and try the same thing (it did not spin)

So I'm pretty well stumped here - I have never set eyes on an MTD in person, so I am hopeful someone will have an idea. Is there some type of brake that engages when the motor is not running?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The brake would affect the bucket impeller/auger assembly. It would have no effect on the drive system, unless something is broke, and the drive plate is in contact with the friction disc.

Most of the newer style machines, the drive plate is drawn into the friction disc for drive, otherwise it should be in free wheel mode. Maybe something broke or is damaged ... you will have to inspect cables/rods and probably put it in the repair position and remove inspection/protection cover and inspect.

Also consider that any chains will affect pushing, as well as deflated tires


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, I'm 200 miles away, so I'm not going to be inspecting anything, at least in the short term. It doesn't make any sense to me that the thing won't move, as if the drive clutch was engaged, but it's clearly not as it doesn't move when the recoil starter is pulled. Very bizarre.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

does it have gears or is single speed machine? so it won't move even with the engine running? there i a possibility that the bearings on the hex shaft might be seized if it is hard to roll running or not but generally the bearings will spin in the holder and machine will move if you engine is running but be very hard to nearly impossible to move with the engine off


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

My sister-in-law says that the machine moves and blows snow just fine when the motor is running. If the bearings are seized and spinning in the holder I would expect it to destroy itself pretty quickly, wouldn't it? But maybe not - in any case that's the first plausible explanation.

The whole thing makes no sense to me.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

What area does she live in ...? ...... if close, I'll take a look ......


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't know. i have never run one very long with a bad bearing. i just know it can cause the exact issue she is having. even just 1 bad bearing can cause quite a bit of rolling resistance.


----------



## flymo (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks - the bad bearing seems like the most likely culprit. I'll take a look next time I visit, which will likely not be until spring.

Thanks for the offer, Oneacer - not close though.


----------



## Przano89 (8 mo ago)

flymo said:


> Thanks - the bad bearing seems like the most likely culprit. I'll take a look next time I visit, which will likely not be until spring.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, Oneacer - not close though.


Hi ,Did you figure out problem? I’m having the same issues.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I got a free 10/28 2005 this Summer that was froze. It had gear drive instead of chains. Found dry rusted gears. Cleaned and lubed so rolls fine now.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

guzzijohn said:


> I got a free 10/28 2005 this Summer that was froze. It had gear drive instead of chains. Found dry rusted gears. Cleaned and lubed so rolls fine now.


Dry rusted gears will do it. A lot never do anything to their machines.
And when they stop operating correctly they just toss and buy another.


----------

